# Little Locki



## Mikabel (Dec 28, 2011)

My new rat Locki was left on his own in the pet shop when all of his brothers were bought and he was left behind. He is about 3 months old, and he's very timid and hard to handle, but he's getting tamer every day. He's a lot happier here than he was in the shop, and it's quite entertaining to watch him dig up his bedding and fill his house with it.


----------



## bubbagumpimogen (Jan 2, 2012)

Aww, cute! I love rats that are all one colour, but there are never any at my pet shop! x


----------



## ClaireGlynn (Dec 26, 2011)

Hi,
He is lovely, reminds me of one of my first rats called Winston, very cute. 
Winston was very hard to handle and my hands and arms were covered in scratches, my parents wanted him to go but i refused. 
1 month later and he was my moms favourite, very friendly and totally tame so keep with it, it will be worth it.
Do you plan on getting him a friend or keeping him alone for now?
I am always confused on how people can leave just 1 rat behind and buy the rest of the litter, i always home 2-3 rats depending on how many are there. Would never be able to leave just 1 behind.


----------



## CarolineRose (Nov 18, 2011)

He looks much like my Charlotte does, adorable! Its just plain cruel that they left that poor baby all alone. Rats that are held on a daily basis get lonely, let alone a pet shop rat! I'm so glad to hear the little angel is getting more sociable, keep us updated and best of luck


----------



## Mikabel (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you for all your lovely comments. I'm not sure if I'm going to get him a companion, as I'm not sure how he would take it. He's had a lot of upheaval in his life already.
On a lighter note, this morning he completely ignored the treat on my hand and walked up my arm and had a sniff around, which was a bit of a surprise.


----------



## ClaireGlynn (Dec 26, 2011)

Thats great news, he is trusting you already. You will have a fantastic friend there.


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

People on this forum can be quite vehement about the need for a companion, but I suspect you'll figure out the right course of action. By all means give him some time to settle in. My philosophy is "the more, the merrier," so I am biased. He may turn out to need his peace and quiet, but he may just as likely start to pine for a companion at some point. You'll know what the right thing is when the time comes.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

BigBen said:


> People on this forum can be quite vehement about the need for a companion, but I suspect you'll figure out the right course of action. By all means give him some time to settle in. My philosophy is "the more, the merrier," so I am biased. He may turn out to need his peace and quiet, but he may just as likely start to pine for a companion at some point. You'll know what the right thing is when the time comes.


Well said. My idea is that it is better a good home as a single than being in a bunch unloved. Having said that, My first rat was single, and she looked sad to me. One day I had enough of it and got her a friend. Happiness ensued.


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

binkyhoo said:


> Well said. My idea is that it is better a good home as a single than being in a bunch unloved. Having said that, My first rat was single, and she looked sad to me. One day I had enough of it and got her a friend. Happiness ensued.


You know, my four have so much fun together that it's like there's sixteen times as much happiness. I was only planning to get two, but it's so nice to have all of them.


----------



## Mikabel (Dec 28, 2011)

I do have some experience of looking after a lone rat, as my last rat, Mika, spent the last nine months of his life on his own after his brother died, and - once he'd got over Bela's death - he was quite content. Having said that, obviously Locki's situation is different to Mika's, and sometimes I think he does look a bit sad and lonely, and occasionally I've seen him lying in his hammock looking miserable. So I've more or less decided to get him a companion.


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

Good for you! I promise you won't regret it. Locki will be very happy.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I second that. I have rescued lone rats and was also forced to keep one of my guys alone for a while and they don't do well with it at all.


----------

